# Which is the Most Durable Dog Bed Fabric?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

I've been looking around for dog beds for quite a while now...
I want to get a Kuranda Dog Bed but I'm having trouble picking a fabric. They have Vinyl, 40oz. Vinyl, Ballistic Nylon, Cordura, and Vinyl Weave. Does anyone know which one of those are *resistant to scratches* and *most durable*?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why don't you send them an email and ask? I have Kuranda dog beds and I love them, but back when I bought them (2001 and 2005) there weren't as many choices as there are now. Mine are Cordura Nylon and have stood up very well for many years. They don't look so pretty anymore, but they're intact and I'm still using them - over 10 years now for the oldest one!


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why don't you send them an email and ask? I have Kuranda dog beds and I love them, but back when I bought them (2001 and 2005) there weren't as many choices as there are now. Mine are Cordura Nylon and have stood up very well for many years. They don't look so pretty anymore, but they're intact and I'm still using them - over 10 years now for the oldest one!


I just emailed them... Thanks.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Well, it seems like they aren't going to respond to my email anytime soon... So If anyone else knows which one is a good fabric that is most durable and scratch resistant, please comment!

BTW: Are those elevated dog beds actually comfortable?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It's probably schematics for some of those. I mean, you're talking about where a dog sleeps....I think any of those fabrics are going to hold up well. I don't think that DuPont had dogs in mind when they developed a product to help protect soldiers from schrapel!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mynameisblc said:


> Well, it seems like they aren't going to respond to my email anytime soon... So If anyone else knows which one is a good fabric that is most durable and scratch resistant, please comment!
> 
> BTW: Are those elevated dog beds actually comfortable?


My dogs think so! I'd give them more than a day or two to respond, especially right after a holiday. You could try calling them if you still don't hear back, there's an 800 number on the website. I did find this though:



> Fabrics
> *
> Heavy Duty 40 oz. Vinyl*
> The choice of animal shelters and kennels for dogs that need the most durable furnishings, it provides the best abrasion resistance of any fabric we’ve found. The smooth non-porous surface enables easy cleaning; just spray and wipe clean. It will puddle when wet.
> ...


----------

